# Scrubs



## NomadicMedic (Oct 24, 2016)

I need to buy scrubs for the new job.

Anyone have a brand they particularly like?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 24, 2016)

Greys Anatomy scrubs are the bees knees. So comfy. A little expensive though. 

Carharts are nice too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 24, 2016)

I really like this brand called Figs. They are fairly expensive but are very high quality and hold up extremely well. They feel more like athletic sweat pants than scrubs and have plenty of useful and well designed pockets and features. I have a couple pairs of the "Axim"

https://www.wearfigs.com/collections/men-technical-collection


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 24, 2016)

I have some Carhartt scrubs and I like them a lot. The scrub pants they have are reasonably decent and have belt loops. I also have some Aviator brand scrub pants and they're also quite nice but the lack of belt loops and the specific method of tightening the waistband may sometimes leave a bit to be desired. Big plus with them is that there are pockets everywhere. One good benefit of my Carhartt scrubs is that they're all made of a rip-stop type material. I've tested it, inadvertently and it does work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 24, 2016)

I knew I could count on you guys.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 25, 2016)

Akulahawk said:


> I have some Carhartt scrubs and I like them a lot.



Another vote for Carhartt.  Durable, comfortable, and they fit well.  They have the right number of pockets too (not too many, not too few).  The only thing I wish they had was a pen pocket on the sleeve (I wear fleece vests a lot to stay warm).


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 26, 2016)

I had some Aviators years ago and really liked them. The flight suit-style pen holders on the arms were awesome. IIRC, mine had belt loops.

I've also been pretty pleased with ****ies. They make ones specifically for men and they are really affordable.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2016)

****ies and aviators were my favorite when i worked in hospital 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Oct 26, 2016)

All the guys I work with seem to go for ****ies and Carhartt. 

Walmart is Walmart... but their scrub star brand is the most comfortable thing I've ever put on my body lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 26, 2016)

I love that the forum censors ****ies.


----------



## Lo2w (Oct 28, 2016)

I've got cherokees and have been pretty happy with them.. Mine have pockets at the bottom of the scrub top I love.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 28, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I love that the forum censors ****ies.


Ah yes, nothing like a good ol' pair of Richardies...ah **** it ****ies™!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 29, 2016)

Tucked or untucked?


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Tucked or untucked?


I vote untucked. That was the beauty of being afforded such luxury, IMO, when I teched at an ED.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 29, 2016)

I vote untucked too. I'll see if I can get away with it.


----------



## CANMAN (Oct 29, 2016)

Have always been a fan of Medline scrubs myself. These are the scrubs typically found in OR's and hospital supply. Cheap and serves the purpose.


----------



## Bullets (Oct 31, 2016)

Whatever the scrub machine dispenses.

I used to buy scrubs but after getting a couple messed up i just started taking them from the scrub machine in the OR. Screw spending my money for this place


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 31, 2016)

No scrub machine here. They do have a kuerig though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 31, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> No scrub machine here. They do have a kuerig though.


https://www.deathwishcoffee.com/products/death-cups
...just sayin'


----------



## NPO (Nov 25, 2016)

I like Jockey

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

